# Katherine Schwarzenegger and "Rock What You've Got"



## Curt James (Apr 24, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video










*
Amazon.com: Rock What You've Got: Secrets to Loving Your Inner and Outer Beauty from Someone Who's Been There and Back (9781401341435): Katherine Schwarzenegger: Books*


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 25, 2011)

What a beautiful girl and what a great message she is putting out there.


----------



## CAIN (May 3, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> What a beautiful girl and what a great message she is putting out there.


 

Someday, she'll wake up and realize most girls/women won't listen to her.


----------



## Zaphod (May 3, 2011)

CAIN said:


> Someday, she'll wake up and realize most girls/women won't listen to her.



Shows how out of touch you are with women.  By the way, you're still a fag.


----------



## CAIN (May 3, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Shows how out of touch you are with women. By the way, you're still a fag.


 
You basically owned yourself with that assumption.

And I could never, ever be something that I despise.


----------



## Zaphod (May 3, 2011)

CAIN said:


> You basically owned yourself with that assumption.
> 
> And I could never, ever be something that I despise.



What's that?  Intelligent?


----------



## minimal (May 6, 2011)

werd!


----------



## Fit_Qtie (May 7, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> What a beautiful girl and what a great message she is putting out there.


 
I agree


----------



## Leave (May 19, 2011)

I've noticed this chick has been tweeting a little too often of late. Her rhelm of comfort I guess.


----------



## IronAddict (May 19, 2011)

Great, another example of hollywood nepotism..

Just because she is the daughter of a famous actor, and has a mother who is famous, well, just for being famous. She gets to capitalize and make a fortune on something that has been said, over and over again, by many different people!


----------



## SFW (May 19, 2011)

So, her message is to lie to people and tell them they look "amazing" when they dont? Thats so disingenous imo. Lying to someone is just as bad as putting them down. 

A False sense of hope and security is like using a tool shed as a tornado shelter. Eventually the walls of reality come crashing down on these girls and it ends in disaster. Rock what you got...Yeah, great. All we need now is a bunch of dumpy, fat mutants walking around thinking theyre sophia loren.


----------



## Leave (May 19, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Great, another example of hollywood nepotism..
> 
> Just because she is the daughter of a famous actor, and has a mother who is famous, well, just for being famous!


 
I highly doubt Shriver was on most people's conscience until this divorce + scandal grew legs.


----------



## IronAddict (May 19, 2011)

Leave said:


> I highly doubt Shriver was on most people's conscience until this divorce + scandal grew legs.



I'll concede that point. But she is from Americas royal family, (as close as it gets) anyway.


----------



## Curt James (May 19, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Great, another example of hollywood nepotism..
> 
> Just because she is the daughter of a famous actor, and has a mother who is famous, well, just for being famous. *She gets to capitalize and make a fortune on something that has been said, over and over again, by many different people!*



Like she needs a fortune. I assume Arnold will take care of her every need. Of course if she dropped his name permanently that might not be the case. Let's see how generous Arnold remains to his children in their anger.

And I look at it as Katherine taking the opportunity to get the message heard by young women who might be impressed by her parents or listen to her due to that nepotism or "cool factor". 



SFW said:


> *So, her message is to lie to people and tell them they look "amazing" when they dont?* Thats so disingenous imo. Lying to someone is just as bad as putting them down.
> 
> A False sense of hope and security is like using a tool shed as a tornado shelter. Eventually the walls of reality come crashing down on these girls and it ends in disaster. Rock what you got...Yeah, great. All we need now is a bunch of dumpy, fat mutants walking around thinking theyre sophia loren.



Is that what you took from the video? 



Leave said:


> I highly doubt Shriver was on most people's conscience until this divorce + scandal grew legs.



Not sure about that. Arnold and Maria benefited from each other for celebrity purposes if nothing else.

She had/has media/political connections while he had/has Hollywood/political connections and a mountain of money.

Seems like an equal deal. And Shriver certainly had her own share of celebrity as the niece of JFK. 






Shriver is the daughter Eunice Kennedy, the sister of President John F.  Kennedy. In this July, 1963 photo, she enjoys a trip off Cape Cod with  her cousin Caroline and her father.





From 1987 to 1989, Shriver served as co-anchor of _Sunday Today_,  a television newsmagazine broadcast on NBC. During that time, she  landed a rare (for an American) interview with Cuban leader Fidel  Castro. She also worked for the news programs, _CBS Morning News_, _NBC Nightly News_ and _Dateline NBC_.


----------



## Curt James (May 19, 2011)

Although maybe Shriver as a surname _is _the better bet.


----------



## IronAddict (May 19, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Like she needs a fortune. I assume Arnold will take care of her every need. Of course if she dropped his name permanently that might not be the case. Let's see how generous Arnold remains to his children in their anger.
> 
> And I look at it as Katherine taking the opportunity to get the message heard by young women who might be impressed by her parents or listen to her due to that nepotism or "cool factor".
> 
> ...




I know her parents are better than well off, and she is set up for life. I should be so lucky! I wouldn't care if my father was a louse, or an ass. I'm just saying she's being set up to make her own money, and given opportunities others would never have. Afterall, she is trying to act like dear Abby, she's gotta give a semblance of making it on her own.

I would hope that young women in this country have enough sense to conjure up this image thing for themselves. Not listen too some rich kid who had every break given to her, and will in the future continue to get every possible break.

Please, don't get me wrong, It is a positive msg. she's spreading, and that's a good thing. Most hollywood kids are all about negativity, and self destruction.


And cool pix by the way.


----------



## SFW (May 19, 2011)

Shes so good looking its disturbing. Shes like kathy ireland, catherine zeta jones good looking.


----------



## IronAddict (May 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> Shes so good looking its disturbing. Shes like kathy ireland, catherine zeta jones good looking.



Yeah, it's a good thing she took after her mom, and not Arnold.


----------



## Curt James (May 19, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> (snip) Afterall, she is trying to act like dear Abby, *she's gotta give a semblance of making it on her own.*
> (snip)



How would you change things? She _could _be a Lindsay Lohan type. Acting like Dear Abby isn't such a bad idea, imo.



IronAddict said:


> And cool pix by the way.



*A Look at Shriver's Career - 10 Questions - TIME*
​ 


SFW said:


> Shes so good looking its disturbing. Shes like kathy ireland, catherine zeta jones good looking.



Who, Katherine or Maria? 

They're calling Maria "Skeletor" now. This is what she looked like when she and Arnold were courting.





Shriver met her future husband, Arnold Schwarzenegger, at a charity  tennis tournament in 1977. They were introduced to each other by newsman  Tom Brokaw.

And _Maria's_ mother looked like this as a young woman.






But _later..._


----------



## Curt James (May 19, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Yeah, it's a good thing she took after her mom, and not Arnold.



On a side note... do you think Arnold looks like _his _mom?


----------



## SFW (May 19, 2011)

Them irish folks dont age good. Its the transluscent skin...It allows too much UV light to mutate the cells or sum10.

But yeah..Maria was a lot sexier as a BBW


----------



## SFW (May 19, 2011)

Curt James said:


> On a side note... do you think Arnold looks like _his _mom?


 
His mom looks like Edith Bunker a bit.


----------



## IronAddict (May 19, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Yeah, it's a good thing she takes after her mom, and not Arnold.




Okay, you got me, Arnold is the better looking of the 2. But the genes mixed very well.




Curt James said:


> How would you change things? She _could _be a Lindsay Lohan type. Acting like Dear Abby isn't such a bad idea, imo.



"Please, don't get me wrong, It is a positive msg. she's spreading, and that's a good thing. Most hollywood kids are all about negativity, and self destruction". 

It isn't a bad thing at all. Hopefully, her msg. will get through the hard ass skulls of most American kids.


----------



## Curt James (May 19, 2011)

^ I didn't miss that part of your post. I just don't see anything wrong with the rich kid with all the advantages also being a decent person who wants to encourage her fellow females to think outside the box of stereotypical Hollywood/model good looks.



Maybe with the divorce Katherine will say "#### it!" and go all Girls Gone Wild.


----------



## IronAddict (May 19, 2011)

I'll be on the look out for that episode.


----------



## Curt James (May 19, 2011)

lol I'm serious. What happens if this just _wrecks _them? The kids.

I was never bothered by the divorces in my family. Father twice and mother multiple times. 

Of course I'm not married, so maybe I was bothered.  Their experiences certainly opened my eyes to possible pitfalls, but I never did drugs or became an axe murderer.

Hoping the Schwarzenegger brood are (_brood is?_ Grammar! ) made of tougher stuff than those children who suffer a meltdown when the fairy tale ends (or is interrupted).


----------



## Leave (May 20, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Seems like an equal deal. And Shriver certainly had her own share of celebrity as the niece of JFK.


 
90% of people in this generation couldn't tell you anything about Shriver other being Arnies ex-wife. Snooki on their minds more so than JFK or any Kennedy for that matter. So she is not that big of a celebrity anymore.


----------

